# Umspezialisierung und die Sets...



## DragononBack (17. November 2007)

Sorry für Doppelpost, Rechner hatte nen lagg beim Abschicken


Hi,

ich habe vor, von Schatten auf Zauberstoff umzuspezialisieren... Zwecks umskillung von Frostmage auf Firemage...

Meine Frage jetzt: Wenn ich jetzt umskille, verliere ich ja meine spezifischen Rezepte, wie schaut das dann mit dem Eisschattenset aus, das ich jetzt schon trage? 

Kann ich das dann nicht mehr tragen (brauche also nen ersatz für Stiefel, Schultern und Robe) oder....
fällt nur der "tolle" Setbonus weg (Frostzauber heilen um 2% des verursachten Schadens) oder...
was passiert denn genau, wenn man das "falsche Set" zur falschen Spezialisierung trägt?

Ich habs mit der Suchfunktion versucht, hab nur relativ viele Antworten gefunden, die alle was anderes sagen... Hat denn jemand das schon mal gemacht, und könnt mir vielleicht berichten? Denn sollte man das Eisset doch tragen können, würd ich jetzt schon auf Zauberstoff umskillen, nicht erst, wenn ich die gesamten Mats zusammen habe (ginge schneller vom herstellen des Stoffes dann...) und nach und nach die teile austauschen, wenn ich meine Talente dann umgeskillt habe (zur erinnerung: Frost --> Feuer)

Danke schon mal

Grüße


----------



## Pomela (17. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Tooltip sagt es doch: Benötigt Schattenzwirnschneiderei
Wenn du kein Schattenschneider bist, kannst du das nicht anziehen...


----------



## DragononBack (17. November 2007)

Naja, aber was passiert, wenn ich das verlerne, aber das Zeug anhabe... Nur Vermutungen anstellen kann ich selber, grins.

wie gesagt, ich such jemanden, der das schon mal gemacht hat....


----------



## Pomela (17. November 2007)

Wo ist dann dein Problem? Du willst die Schattenschneiderei verlernen? Dann zieh das Set an, verlern es und teile uns doch mit, was mit deinen angezogenen Klamotten passiert...


----------



## DragononBack (17. November 2007)

Pomela schrieb:


> Wo ist dann dein Problem? Du willst die Schattenschneiderei verlernen? Dann zieh das Set an, verlern es und teile uns doch mit, was mit deinen angezogenen Klamotten passiert...




Naja, eigentlich wollt eher ne Antwort auf meine Frage, aber das scheints nicht zu geben... Was solls, ich hab das Gold auch nicht auf der Straße gefunden... kann deswegen sowas auch nicht machen, aber was solls...

Danke aber für die "Hilfe"


----------



## LilaPause (17. November 2007)

Die Rezepte bleiben, aber du kannst dein Set erst wieder anziehen, wenn du wieder die andere Spezialisierung nimmst.
Aber wofür die Rezepte ? Und wenn es weggehen sollte, was es definitiv nicht tut, hast du ja noch die Kleidungsstücke, und deine Schneiderspezialisierung ändern ist ja nicht sooo umständlich.

Ach ja, falscher Account. Hier schreibt Kawock und nicht LilaPause. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pomela (17. November 2007)

Ja sicher, das wissen wir, aber der TE will wissen, was passiert, wenn er das Set an hat und dann verlernt... ob er dann nackig dasteht oder sowas... oder obs vielleicht nen Feature gibt, dass er, solange er es nicht auszieht, tragen kann, auch wenn er die Spezi verlernt.


----------



## Hanniballus (20. November 2007)

Wenn man Schattenschneiderei verlernt ist das Set nicht tragbar und es wird im Inventar landen. Einzige Möglichkeit wäre vielleicht... Du rennst immer mit total vollem Inventar rum.. dann kann es auch nicht abgelegt werden.
Nein Spass beiseite.... Tragen ist nicht möglich.


----------



## Michelin (28. November 2007)

ganz einfach. wenn du schattenzwirn verlernst wird das set rot auf deinem char. so als ob die teile nach dem raid rot wären. hoffe ich konnte dir damit mal ne vernünftige antwort geben.


----------

